# Bass in the Redlands ?



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I was just wondering are there bass in the Redlands, has anyone caught one in the Redlands?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

G'day mate, welcome to the site. I've never caught a bass in the Redlands myself, but I've heard whispers. That said, it's generally a good idea to say hello to the community and make a contribution rather than ask for spots with your first post, especially when asking about wild bass. Bass fishos play their cards pretty close to their chests.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

AJD said:


> Yep


Your lying


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sari96 said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


Fixed it for you but it still makes no sense.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Sari96 said:


> So I was just wondering are there bass in the Redlands, has anyone caught one in the Redlands?


nope


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Sari96 said:


> AJD said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


See now you've just pissed me off. Normally I welcome new members with open arms. The more the merrier, you contribute and you pick up tips.

But:

Your first post gives nothing and asks for locations of a species most would guard and protect in it's wild habitat if they'd caught one.
Your second post calls me a liar. 
Not a great way to enter a community Sari96.

Get some manners, learn some etiquette and contribute or piss off.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I dont know if there are any bass there but id say download google earth and have a look and see if you can find any fishy looking spots.


----------



## Sari96 (Sep 13, 2012)

AJD said:


> Sari96 said:
> 
> 
> > AJD said:
> ...


Haha calm down I was obviously joking why would I says hat seriously to someone I don't know, this site must not accept joking :/


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy to accept jokes and even rev ups from folks who've been around a while or have included more than "your lying" in a post. I'm not fast to anger usually, in fact I think that's the first post I've ever made having a genuine shot at someone. I'm also usually pretty free with my advice and tips if asked. I've been known to share a spot or too with folks who've earned some trust/respect. You'll find most of us the same that's why this site exists. With most communities you'll find you need to make some inputs before trying to withdraw a large output. No different here. Jump in. Share, comment, get to know some folks. Let them get to know you. If you're joking make it clear that you are. You'll be surprised with what is offered freely and with good grace once folks realise why you're here and what you're about.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Lapse said:


> Other people out there asking the same question
> 
> Welcome to the community


LOL

demonstrating that yes, humour *is* allowed here


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

AND so is gun slinging


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

AJD said:


> Happy to accept jokes and even rev ups from folks who've been around a while or have included more than "your lying" in a post. I'm not fast to anger usually, in fact I think that's the first post I've ever made having a genuine shot at someone. I'm also usually pretty free with my advice and tips if asked. I've been known to share a spot or too with folks who've earned some trust/respect. You'll find most of us the same that's why this site exists. With most communities you'll find you need to make some inputs before trying to withdraw a large output. No different here. Jump in. Share, comment, get to know some folks. Let them get to know you. If you're joking make it clear that you are. You'll be surprised with what is offered freely and with good grace once folks realise why you're here and what you're about.


Al do agree with both your replies mate.


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

pet super store had a tank full of bass, all about 10cm. its on redland bay road capalaba


----------



## slowhand (Aug 18, 2012)

This is just my second post and I would just offer a bit of balance here. As someone who knows next to nothing about kayak fishing I found it very hard to muster the courage to make my first post as I did not want to ask the "wrong" question to begin with and get flamed by someone. In fact I chose this forum over the other one because people seemed a bit lighter hearted here. As I said I know next to nothing about kayak fishing but I do suspect that every bit of brackish or sweet water in SE Qld would have a population of wild bass in it and that my only chance of extracting one from any place would be with a stick of high explosive... I would consider that somebody who knows even less than me would hardly constitute a threat to their population... Great forum otherwise - maybe you should give more advice to new members about making their first posts a bit more meaningful as I know that my first one was just a nervous mess!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Good post Slowhand, and a reminder to us all. Hopefully we don't flame too many new people on this forum (older members are fair game), though it has happened on very rare occasions. More often we can tend to get caught up in out clichey in-jokes on beginner's threads not realising how that comes accross. It can make the place seem a little less accessible than it should be. However, on the whole I think members do a really good job of making new members feel welcome. All questions seem to be answered in good faith. This thread was an exception because Sari made an error of judgement with his own humour. The problem with forums is that you can't see the tongue stuck in the cheek or the wry smile.

It's difficult to give advice on first posts. So different for different people. I suppose it's not much different to joining any new group. Be polite until you are fimiliar enough with people to take the piss.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 18, 2012)

Just remember that we know nothing. In my haste to post something of merit I tried going out twice a week in my new yak with an a bad paddle technique and in doing so aggravated an injury that tore half of the tendon from my fore-arm to the elbow. Got nothing to post now for months whilst that heals. Would love to hear from anyone else with a similar complaint - tennis elbow or the like. If its a search thingy don't worry as sometimes we just want to talk to someone with a similar problem and see how we get by and manage it day by day. I would love to post that I caught a 95 m flathead on a Nuclear Chicken 5 inch plastic doover but the truth is that I will not see such a thing for ages even if I were to join a really good fishing club. You guys should look at the number of people who never made more than one or two posts and just re-assess yourselves - maybe you are just an elitist brigade or maybe there is some scope to welcome new talent no matter how green we are!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

There's a whole section of the forum dedicated to introducing yourself. Helpfully, it's even called Say G'day. Hard to get that wrong. It tells you what to do.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Why not start a thread on your injury in Main Slowhand? Describe what happened and the pain and someone may have some advice.

You don't need to post much content to post. I'm pretty much a content free zone. ;-)

You can also start a thread on joining the forum and how it felt for you. That will likely generate some discussion. Be prepared for that to be more passionate/heated/clichey and people will have opinions. Opinions are good. If you do, just keep it to how you felt. No one can ever argue with how you feel.

Just thoughts. This thread is not the place for either discussion.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

slowhand said:


> Just remember that we know nothing.
> 
> - maybe you are just an elitist brigade or maybe there is some scope to welcome new talent no matter how green we are!


Slowhand rest assured the greater majority of members first joined knowing nothing about kayak fishing as you say you are now and are happy to help, my early posts as a green horn were all about my own stupidity and resulted in a mix of replies both helpful and humorous, and is no different in meeting a new individual for the first time.

To make a criticism after only a months membership suggests to me you have not really looked through the archive pages available to you, and offer much help, and will give you also a feel for the forum humour.

I would encourage you to have an enjoyable read of the 225 pages in the Main forum, and also 20 pages in Beginners Questions forum, and pretty sure you will find it a learning experience and give you a true insight to the camaraderie that exists here for both new and existing members.


----------



## nog (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm new here too, but I'll warrant sari is under 21. Just sayin....


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

most of us knew something about fishing bfore we jumped on a yak, but there would be a % that is new to it all. i did know that bass anglers give nothing away which is more to the point of where this started.
so being a bream angler and living in the redlands am happy to share with the beginner i have had a look in many creeks when i heared the whispers scater talks of and found many tilapia....


----------

